# new prefiller



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.dapspecline.com/products/draftstop812/
this Dap tool rocks for filling bad hang jobs and save dry time on mud..hard in 20 mins and time to tape coat


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> http://www.dapspecline.com/products/draftstop812/
> this Dap tool rocks for filling bad hang jobs and save dry time on mud..hard in 20 mins and time to tape coat


You must deal with a lot of BAD drywall jobs, if you half to spray foam in a lot of gaps









But the stuff would work


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You must deal with a lot of BAD drywall jobs, if you half to spray foam in a lot of gaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got this foam last week ...and it works sweet :thumbup: no more of that yellow **** :furious:

lets make fibafuse in a can call it DAP no tape 912 for flats only


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

Atm were doing a house that had the super expensive spray foam insulation. Had to have a few walls hung before the spray and even though they were hung super tight that crap still spewed out through the joints. Can def see it being a good filler :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

harvv said:


> Atm were doing a house that had the super expensive spray foam insulation. Had to have a few walls hung before the spray and even though they were hung super tight that crap still spewed out through the joints. Can def see it being a good filler :thumbsup:


but they did not use fibafuse!!! they used Light mud and no glue:blink:did they mesh it as well ?:whistling2:


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> but they did not use fibafuse!!! they used Light mud and no glue:blink:did they mesh it as well ?:whistling2:


Sorry. The spray foam insulation came through the joints before there was any tape and compound put on the walls. For those 2 rooms we had to take a knife and cut all the foam back to the board before we started haha.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> http://www.dapspecline.com/products/draftstop812/
> this Dap tool rocks for filling bad hang jobs and save dry time on mud..hard in 20 mins and time to tape coat


You could shove old rags in those joints too I suppose. But if you want some strength you may want to use something like this.


----------



## savant (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah, we're working on a house right now, where we had to install some old Barn-beams against the framing and rock up to them- to make them look embedded. The beams were there before, but the previous contractor did a crummy job. So, after cutting back some of the rock that was gonna stay, we filled-in with strips of drywall between the existing and the irregular surface of the beams. Some spots were nearly inaccessible, tho, and thats where a foam gun came in real handy.


----------

